# My Dog - Black Lab 6 Months Old



## keith204

Just having fun playing with my new lens (Tamron 28-75 f/2.8) since I don't have any events to shoot for another week.

Yawning...looks ferocious.






Love the bokeh here.  f/2.8 is why I bought this lens.


----------



## crazy_dragonlady

Cute pup... what's he crossed with?? A Border Collie?  Looks like it... he sure isn't a pure bred lab.

Aren't the one's like that the BEST dogs though?? :mrgreen:

ttfn
CDL.


----------

